# Bostin Loyd  is back with The Truth Behind IFBB Pro Dallas Mccarver



## swolesearcher (Jul 21, 2013)

The Truth Behind IFBB Pro Dallas Mccarver - YouTube


----------



## FordFan (Jul 21, 2013)

I have more important things to do in life than worry what others say about me.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 21, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I have more important things to do in life than worry what others say about me.



that`s right... i think Bostin act a bit like a kid


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think he's kinda just building hype- kinda reminds me of a young Rich Pianna*

He's a kid and seems emotionally driven...and to be honest I think he's a breath of fresh air, while I wouldn't hang with the kid he does seem to be genuine. Im all over the place with this- stop listening to me LoL


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 21, 2013)

The things that Bostin needs to realize are the repercussions that these videos will bring....  Sure, maybe he might be being truthful, but guess what, EVERYONE knows that drug are important.  Bostin is just openly stating what those IN THE SPORT know but is also letting the door open to external criticism from those outside the sport, which paints a negative picture of the sport.  These are the unspoken truths of the sport that need to be kept within the sport.

He is speaking negatively about sponsorships and trainers...who is going to want to work with him after that? He needs to treat this like a business, and think about planning for the future.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 21, 2013)

What respectable trainer talks about what another client is doing as far as gear. I wouldn't tell anyone that type of thing. I kind of find hard to believe that this trainer told him the gear regiment of another client.


----------



## Collinb (Jul 21, 2013)

Populus54 said:


> What respectable trainer talks about what another client is doing as far as gear. I wouldn't tell anyone that type of thing. I kind of find hard to believe that this trainer told him the gear regiment of another client.



He was more saying that trainer is known for putting all clients on high doses. Like many go to him because his methods of gear blasting and such


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 21, 2013)

Collinb said:


> He was more saying that trainer is known for putting all clients on high doses. Like many go to him because his methods of gear blasting and such



Ok but that's just an assumption he's making then. I mean I couldn't give shit. I do find it a little comical.


----------



## icedemon (Jul 21, 2013)

It's obvious he was talking about John O'Reagan as the coach. The problem he is going to run into is possibly a law suit by Dallas McCarver.



AtomAnt said:


> He is speaking negatively about sponsorships and trainers...who is going to want to work with him after that? He needs to treat this like a business, and think about planning for the future.



It sounds like he's not going to compete anymore. He has his own business, so I don't think he cares about sponsorships if he was to compete. The coach that he did use, Bostin didn't even tell he was using steroids. I'm pretty sure the coach knew though, since it would of been obvious. Steroids in bodybuilding reminds me of wrestling is fake. Everybody knows it, but nobody admits it.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 21, 2013)

icedemon said:


> It's obvious he was talking about John O'Reagan as the coach. The problem he is going to run into is possibly a law suit by Dallas McCarver.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like he's not going to compete anymore. He has his own business, so I don't think he cares about sponsorships if he was to compete. The coach that he did use, Bostin didn't even tell he was using steroids. I'm pretty sure the coach knew though, since it would of been obvious. Steroids in bodybuilding reminds me of wrestling is fake. Everybody knows it, but nobody admits it.



I think there could have been much better ways to present his points that would have come across as far more professional.  Rather than coming across as hostile towards Dallas, he could have presented his point as more of a: That's fine that you don't like me or the statements I am making, but if you are going to speak negatively, do not twist my words.  I would have rather seen him make a statement along the lines of: "Dallas, we both worked with the same trainer for a period of time, we both know the protocols recommended by this trainer, do not try to hide the truth and do not try to downplay the importance of drugs at the elite levels in this sport."

From the videos I've seen of Bostin, he seems like a genuine person but for his own sake, I wish he would say a little less or screen what he says a little more.


----------



## hellbilly (Jul 22, 2013)

icedemon said:


> Steroids in bodybuilding reminds me of wrestling is fake. Everybody knows it, but nobody admits it.



Hahah, yep, right on.


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 26, 2013)

It seems to me this kid is more honest then most in the sport.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 26, 2013)

o god...HERE TOO?


----------



## Jig (Jul 27, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> The things that Bostin needs to realize are the repercussions that these videos will bring....  Sure, maybe he might be being truthful, but guess what, EVERYONE knows that drug are important.  Bostin is just openly stating what those IN THE SPORT know but is also letting the door open to external criticism from those outside the sport, which paints a negative picture of the sport.  These are the unspoken truths of the sport that need to be kept within the sport.
> 
> He is speaking negatively about sponsorships and trainers...who is going to want to work with him after that? He needs to treat this like a business, and think about planning for the future.




Good post Atom, I was thinking along the same lines when I see his first video, the one on his drug intake for the show he won. 

Man, do you realize how much real money this guy could have made after winning that show if he had marketed himself properly.....


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 27, 2013)

Jig said:


> Good post Atom, I was thinking along the same lines when I see his first video, the one on his drug intake for the show he won.
> 
> Man, do you realize how much real money this guy could have made after winning that show if he had marketed himself properly.....



Yup....*he is basically the posterboy for how legal/over the counter supps DONT WORK AT ALL...*

Had he been like...IM ALL NATURAL...just take this brand and you can TRANSFORM like me...

...


----------



## mike1107 (Aug 5, 2013)

He is building the hype, seems to work 

I am pretty sure he is building a nice base of fan 

Thing is, he tells what we all know ...


----------



## thebull2012 (Aug 5, 2013)

I like boston for his honesty.  Dallas on the other hand I dont have too much good to say about. I know him personally and ill say a lot if not all whst boston said is true. Dallas tells everyone hes natural lol. I know the gym owner he would buy his gh from. Yeah ALL natural lol


----------



## Mr.spoon (Aug 16, 2013)

i got bostin in fb he openly talks how much shit hes on at the moment i like the honesty but yea thats goin to hurt him in the long run


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it's non of my fucking buisness who takes what and how much. 
I could care less. just like the cyclic baseball/ foot ball cheater witch hunts. 
Just seems to be some peoples place in life to stick there nose in asses where it does not belong.My days of aas use specualtion of others ended about 15-20 munzer/benziza years. It's that persons body and they can do as they wish. 
Ask me how much I use. I may ask right back how often you J/O to your granma's picture. Both nosy both making assumptions nither any of my biz. T


----------



## bigdippin (Aug 17, 2013)

Love the honesty. But he is saying what most already now. Probably could have made a shit load if money on sponsorships had he not openly admitted to juicing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the guy. Sure he is telling everyone stuff we already know... but there is no one else telling it. To the general public this is only bad for bb but this is what bodybuilding is about and the drugs are needed. I 100% get why others guys lie and say stuff like I look this way cos I eat 1000g protein and have my sponsored shakes. But to me I can't hate on a guy being honest... too many are not in this world. He seems like a decent guy and has transformed himself loads in the last year. I wish him all the best.


----------

